
Biggest Hollywood mystery of 2017 (Ghost in the Shell OST) is questioned online - firasd
https://medium.com/@firasd/the-biggest-hollywood-mystery-of-2017-is-being-questioned-online-and-ignored-by-mass-media-2d800106934c
======
roryisok
The most obvious explanation would be that there's some sort of legal issue
with the soundtrack.

~~~
firasd
You know, that could be true, it would be consistent with the fact that
multiple entities involved have no real comment about this...

